# Case 95XT service manual



## jr_2 (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm in need of a service manual for my Case 95 XT. Case has them but the price is out of sight. Does anyone know how or where I could get one?
Thanks


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

I haven't found anything yet... but I'll keep looking.


----------



## jr_2 (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Bobcats250,
I have been looking too and only luck could help us. I'm 50 miles from the Case service center. I would be better off fixing the little things myself. Even then the Service (repair) manual would be needed.
Thanks again,
Elmer


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

Still haven't been able to find one. You could definitely try your library... or perhaps call Case to see where else you might be able to get one.


----------



## jr_2 (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks again Bobcats250,
I hope one shows up in the coming weeks. If not I'll be spending the big bucks on one.
Jr_2 (in Missouri)


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

You could try going to lawnsite and posting the same question -- there may be some more people on that site who may be able to help you.

(www.lawnsite.com)

still looking...


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.casemanuals.com/misc.html


----------



## duramax-king (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone had any luck finding a cheaper one ? cant justify spending 400 on a service manual at this time......


----------



## duramax-king (Oct 29, 2009)

Found some on ebay for 169 if anyone still needs one,


----------

